# UKC Altered class?



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

My thoughts are, I've been thinking about it . I've thought about taking a handling class with either Finley or Banshee and then maybe trying it out in the altered UKC class. Purely for the experience and learning how to do it. I probably won't do anything like that for a while, maybe next year. They keep me busy with the obedience right now but it is something I would like more knowledge on. ( I also want to do tracking, and that hunting sounds like fun too!)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, my Emmie was 2/3 way towards her UKC Ch when got a pyometra. I was able to finish her in UKC using the original points and then showing her in altered. My Can CH, AKC pointed Samantha was not shown in UKC until long after she was spayed...she will be 12 in June. First time out she was Reserve Altered Best In Show. She is 2/3 way toward her UKC Ch. it is just a fun place to practice and get experience.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Do they need a certain number of dogs to compete against, like in AKC? 

I want to show my soon to be arriving male puppy in AKC but oh my nerves. I thought maybe if I started with Kea in UKC altered class and then maybe the little man in UKC too until he's grown up enough to be competitive in AKC...by then maybe I'll have enough experience to not have a panic attack thinking about going up against all of the pro handlers. My impression of UKC is that it's more owner-handler friendly.

Also, Kea really, really loves conformation. And if she's having fun, so am I!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

First - I still plan on showing in the UKC with Bert. I haven't yet though. 

But if it helps there's a couple things you can do in the AKC while getting comfortable out there.... 

1. Show in the puppy classes while you can. I made the mistake of not really letting myself get talked into conformation until Bertie was over a year old and there weren't too many shows I could get him into before he aged out of the 12-18 class. If I were to do it again, I probably would have entered as many shows as I could when he was a pup. 

2. After you age out of the puppy classes and still feel too nervous to jump into open, there are amateur owner classes in the AKC. While it's probable that judges might not take these people seriously in terms of picking WD, it's worth the experience of getting out there and getting used to being out there without too much pressure.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would just check with any breeder to make sure they are okay with it. One of my dogs came to me with a contract saying they may not be shown in UKC or IABCA. 

IABCA & UKC and some of the other venues less competitive than AKC sound really fun, but they do not honor AKC limited registration.( I would be upset if someone registered a puppy from me on full registration in IABCA or UKC if I sold her as a pet on limited registration.)

The Altered Class obviously means this is not what you, of course, are going to do. However many breeders simply dont wish to support UKC unless they change their policy.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> I would just check with any breeder to make sure they are okay with it. One of my dogs came to me with a contract saying they may not be shown in UKC or IABCA.
> 
> IABCA & UKC and some of the other venues less competitive than AKC sound really fun, but they do not honor AKC limited registration.( I would be upset if someone registered a puppy from me on full registration in IABCA or UKC if I sold her as a pet on limited registration.)
> 
> The Altered Class obviously means this is not what you, of course, are going to do. However many breeders simply dont wish to support UKC unless they change their policy.


A good point, but Kea is not on limited registration (was sold on limited, but limit was later lifted) and there is nothing in the contract stating UKC showing is not permitted. Her breeder is a close friend, and she's in the loop on everything I do with Kea. I was just curious to hear some first hand experiences from others who have shown in that class.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I really enjoy showing in UKC. It is all owner handlers and the atmosphere is so different then at AKC shows. It is a great place to show for your first time. I think you would have a lot of fun showing there!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The people we encounter showing in New England are a nice group with many owner/breeder handlers. And many of those breeders actually encourage their puppy owners. There are AKC finished dogs who compete with handlers in the AKC and their owners in the UKC. At least in Goldens, I have not seen any dog entered whose owner is trying to get around limited AKC registration. And the competitors are very supportive of each other.


----------

